# a/a ci/ce = ??? HELP PLEASE.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

What colour have this gene-code: a/a ci/ce ?

TIA.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a bit of info on this page: http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-i.html

Sarah xxx


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, but I already looked at that site and to be honest I just don't understand what they mean 

This is what they write:

*ci/ce

Lethal red and ci/cch gives "mock cream", revealing its true genotype when odd young pop up. Aw brings "mock chinchilla" - it can pass for a chinchilla but "breeds wrong". Using the same logic, A/A and A/a ci/cch are "mock silver agouti". With at:n and a:n one should get about the same as with cch/cch, possibly a tad lighter. Tan gets diluted into (poor) fox.*

Maybe some of you can explain it in a way I can understand


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

As far as I'm aware aa cchcch is a poor, slightly faded black as cch doesn't show that well on black pigment. So I think it's saying that aa cice looks like a poor black in the same way that aa cchcch does? I don't know though, it's not that clear.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, it's a poor black (that might look like a poor, too-dark chocolate) and is unstandardized in any of the clubs I'm aware of...


----------

